# mSATA not work with Lenovo X220???



## christinekaze (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a question about hard drive replacement on the Lenovo X220. I am thinking of buying one this summer, but got some information from Lenovo forum that someone says that Intel 310 mSATA doesn't work in X220. Here is his installation experience:

Installed Intel 310 MSATA into WWAN slot X220, but no sign of it in BIOS Startup list of drives. Tried it initially with BIOS 1.12 shipped with machine, then flashed BIOS 1.16, but still didn't work. Also removed 320GB HD, booted from recovery DVD in Ultrabase; Win 7 Pro tried to install, asked for several DVD's, then bomed because couldn't find some *.INI file, probably because it hadn't been written to a drive, i.e., Win 7 couldn't find a drive to which it could install


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks to be a BIOS issue with that series of Lenovo laptops... a quick search in google showed many people having issues with unrecognised mSATA devices on the X220 lenovo lappies.

One person in a thread on the lenovo forumd has two of the same laptops... the one that works with the new mSATA device is using bios revision: 1.12

Your best bet would be to contact Lenovo's technical support and ask them if they have a new bios or a download link for the 1.12 bios file as that looks likely to work.


----------



## murraywilliam (Jun 21, 2011)

christinekaze said:


> I have a question about hard drive replacement on the Lenovo X220. I am thinking of buying one this summer, but got some information from Lenovo forum that someone says that Intel 310 mSATA doesn't work in X220. Here is his installation experience:
> 
> Installed Intel 310 MSATA into WWAN slot X220, but no sign of it in BIOS Startup list of drives. Tried it initially with BIOS 1.12 shipped with machine, then flashed BIOS 1.16, but still didn't work. Also removed 320GB HD, booted from recovery DVD in Ultrabase; Win 7 Pro tried to install, asked for several DVD's, then bomed because couldn't find some *.INI file, probably because it hadn't been written to a drive, i.e., Win 7 couldn't find a drive to which it could install




Yep, I got the same problem.  there is a simple conclusion about the Lenovo X220 models and CPUs which is not workable with any mSATA SSD on B2CIT.com.  u can check here before you buy it. 

Lenovo X220 not workable list with any mSATA SSD


----------



## berry (Jun 21, 2011)

My 120GB Renice mSATA SSD could not work for my X220 too, I checked with Lenovo, and they informed me the X220 with i7 CPU don't support mSATA SSD. I then contacted the shop B2CIT where I bought my mSATA, luckily they accept the return and I succeeded to get the refund. My buying experience from B2CIT is good, just a pity that the mSATA doesn't work for my X220.


----------

